# Mothers day is not just for mothers, its for us all.



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Mothers day is for all of us here in FF.

Its for those who are blessed to be mothers already. 

Its for those who are nurturing our follicles in preparation for collection. 

Its for those who have little frosty Embies waiting patiently to be welcomed to a beautiful warm place. 

Its for those who have little embies swimming around inside us looking for a nice place to stay. 

Its for us who have sadly had our little embies snatched away to be in the hands of god. 

Show those around you how much you love them and have a wonderful day.

Somewhere xxxxxxx


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

couldn't have said it better myself xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful. X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

aw you know i had completely forgotten i was a frostie mum on account of being a bit sad over losing spot. i shall try and remember my frosties instead.  thank you.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love love love this!

It wouldn't take much to bring a tear to my eye today but this did it!

Wishing all you ladies a Happy Mother's Day!! 

May we all be blessed one day   xxx


----------



## HoneyCupcakes (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for this lovely post, it has made me feel so much better, remembering our little frostie.

Keep strong everyone xxxx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

This is lovely, I've been thinking a lot today.... "One day it will be me...." Xx


----------

